# Ventilo/alimentation PowerMac G4



## iBook12" (17 Février 2006)

J'ai un PowerMac G4 AGP 450MHz.

Il tourne comme au premier jour. Le disque dur a été changé récemment pour un 120Go 


Je trouve simplement que le ventilo fait pas mal de bruit... Je suis passé chez mon revendeur Apple pour lui demander s'il existait des alim/ventilo plus silencieuse pour mon PowerMac.

Il m'a dit que ça n'existait plus...


Comment puis-je faire?


----------



## jececle59 (17 Février 2006)

Bonjour , j'ai un quicksilver G4 800 Mhz, et pour le coup le bruit était vraiment insupportable. Au risque peut être d'en faire bondir certains j'ai réussi à atténuer le bruit en divisant le voltage du ventilateur PCI, à l'origine il est branché en 12 votls, je l'ai basculé sur une sortie 6 volts. Je peux te dire que ça tourne et aucun soucis. l'intérieur est pourtant blindé (2 disques durs, carte usb2, carte digi001 etc...) il a affronté l'été caniculaire de 2003 et je lui prédis encore de beau jours! 
Par contre je n'ai touché à aucun autre ventilateur comme j'ai pu lire ici ou là. Il faut bien savoir également que la manip est sans garantie.
Voilà pour mon expérience.


----------



## iBook12" (17 Février 2006)

... et comment tu as fait pour "diviser le voltage du ventilo"?


----------



## jececle59 (18 Février 2006)

il suffit de repiquer une alimentation de périphérique (disque dur ou lecteur cd) tu as 4 fils de couleur par contre 2 de ces fils donne 6 votls les 2 autres 12 volts par contre je ne sais plus lesquels :rose: .
eh la je t'écris du portable. sur le net tu trouveras les schémas d'alimentation.


----------



## iBook12" (18 Février 2006)

jececle59 a dit:
			
		

> il suffit de repiquer une alimentation de périphérique (disque dur ou lecteur cd) tu as 4 fils de couleur par contre 2 de ces fils donne 6 votls les 2 autres 12 volts par contre je ne sais plus lesquels :rose: .
> eh la je t'écris du portable. sur le net tu trouveras les schémas d'alimentation.




Qu'entends-tu par "repiquer"?

Pourrais-tu m'expliquer plus clairement? et as-tu des schémas?

J'suis un peu une pomme...


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Février 2006)

iBook12" a dit:
			
		

> Qu'entends-tu par "repiquer"?
> 
> Pourrais-tu m'expliquer plus clairement? et as-tu des schémas?
> 
> J'suis un peu une pomme...


Sur tous les disques durs il y a droite un connecteur avec 4 gros fils:  rouge-noir-noir-jaune

Entre le noir (-) (peu importe lequel) et le jaune (+) tu as +12v
Entre le noir (-) (peu importe lequel) et le rouge (+) tu as +5v

Il suffit de dénuder au cutter un peu la gaine des fils et d'y souder deux fils pour le ventilateur ... essaye de bien respecter la polarité du ventilo sinon je pense qu'il va tourner à l'envers


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Février 2006)

iBook12" a dit:
			
		

> Qu'entends-tu par "repiquer"?
> 
> Pourrais-tu m'expliquer plus clairement? et as-tu des schémas?
> 
> J'suis un peu une pomme...


Sur tous les disques durs il y a droite un connecteur avec 4 gros fils:  rouge-noir-noir-jaune

Entre le noir (-) (peu importe lequel) et le jaune (+) tu as +12v
Entre le noir (-) (peu importe lequel) et le rouge (+) tu as +5v

Il suffit de dénuder au cutter un peu la gaine des fils et d'y souder deux fils pour le ventilateur ... bien respecter la polarité du ventilo sinon je pense qu'il va tourner à l'envers


----------



## iBook12" (18 Février 2006)

Moi et l'électronique, ça fait beaucoup 

"Il suffit de dénuder au cutter un peu la gaine des fils et d'y souder deux fils pour le ventilateur"

Le ventilateur n'a que deux fils... c'est ça?

Et sur quelle paire de fils je dois les souder?


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Février 2006)

iBook12" a dit:
			
		

> Moi et l'électronique, ça fait beaucoup
> 
> "Il suffit de dénuder au cutter un peu la gaine des fils et d'y souder deux fils pour le ventilateur"
> 
> ...


oui le ventilo n'a que deux fils ... un rouge et un noir normalement
Le rouge est le (+)  et le noir est le (-)
donc tu soudes le fil rouge du ventilo sur le fil rouge du disque dur et le noir du ventilo sur le fil noir

Si jamais les fils du ventilo n'ont pas ces couleurs regarde sur l'étiquette du ventilo il y a en général le repérage de la polarité mentionné dessus

Attention: je n'ai pas de powermac G4 et je ne peux pas te garantir si au point de vue thermique la solution n'est pas dangereuse ... je t'envoie vers l'avis de GECECLE59 pour cela 
Mon intervention est juste une aide purement technique


----------



## iBook12" (18 Février 2006)

Ok, ça me paraît pas trop compliqué...

Cela dit, ça me fout un peu les boules... je crains en effet l'aspect thermique...


----------



## jececle59 (18 Février 2006)

d'un point de vue thermique, je n'ai aucun souci (pourtant je fais du son et de la vidéo avec) j'étais un peu réticent également avant la manoeuvre dès que je peux je vous enverrais des photos. Attention comme je te l'ai précisé c'est un quicksilver et je ne sais pas si l'intérieur est similaire (je pense que oui)


----------



## iBook12" (18 Février 2006)

Ok, j'attends les photos


----------



## iBook12" (18 Février 2006)

Je crois que c'est la même architecture...


----------

